# BACK AGAIN FOR THE GREAT LA TROUT FISHING!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Charles Johnson always makes a few trips with me every fall for the past 5 yrs and this year will be no different. Tuesday we started out right on, some nice fish but some boats ran thru them, so it was off on the hunt. It only took two more stops to fill the guy?s limit along with a couple of reds for the grill. Live shrimp under corks or plastic was doing the job.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT ENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURE<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-056<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I just notice the colors on your boat in the back ground!:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark that is actually his partners boat, Genes is blue. 

Great job Gene, are you sure you dont need a high dollar deckhand? :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great report.


----------

